# Oreo Cookies



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What's your favorite?

I like the double stuf or chocolate cream.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The ones covered with white chocolate. Frozen. With milk. Super yummy.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Traditional. With milk of course.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Niether

I like cheeze its, with Wild Turkey to Drink(In a mason jar) :cheers:


----------



## rys_rockin01 (May 18, 2010)

Looooooove Oreos! ♥ Nom nom nom lol Without milk for me though.. gotta love being lactose intolerant.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I drink lactose free milk with Mr. Christies Triple Chocolate Chip cookies  I'm lactose and tolerant too but gotta have it with cookies


----------



## rys_rockin01 (May 18, 2010)

I like the vanilla soymilk but I rarely drink it so it's hard to buy a container of it that I know is going to just go to waste. lol I'm craving cookies now..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Traditional. With milk of course.


Same here , I like the cookies just a tad soggy 



Mcleod15 said:


> Niether
> 
> I like cheeze its, with Wild Turkey to Drink(In a mason jar) :cheers:


Sean's a cheezit feen lol ... I wish we had mason jar glasses ours were the walmart special lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

rys_rockin01 said:


> Looooooove Oreos! ♥ Nom nom nom lol Without milk for me though.. gotta love being lactose intolerant.


My favorite 



PrairieMoonPits said:


> I drink lactose free milk with Mr. Christies Triple Chocolate Chip cookies  I'm lactose and tolerant too but gotta have it with cookies


That lactose free milk is really good, it tastes the same as regular 2% to me


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm not an Oreo conossieur (sp?). I just like cookies. I'll even eat the generics since they're about half the price of true Oreos. But I do like to wipe the insides of 3 or 4 cookies onto one so that its like a quadruple-stuff Lindsay special.


----------



## rys_rockin01 (May 18, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> I'm not an Oreo conossieur (sp?). I just like cookies. I'll even eat the generics since they're about half the price of true Oreos. But I do like to wipe the insides of 3 or 4 cookies onto one so that its like a quadruple-stuff Lindsay special.


Haha Nice! Go big or go home!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

That lactose tastes the same to me without the crappy after taste


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never liked oreos....I know, all my friends think I'm weird! haha I don't even like chocolate chip cookies so they think I am weird because of that too!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I'm not an Oreo conossieur (sp?). I just like cookies. I'll even eat the generics since they're about half the price of true Oreos. But I do like to wipe the insides of 3 or 4 cookies onto one so that its like a quadruple-stuff Lindsay special.


Ha-ha, I did that one day at work on my lunch break... My 'artistic' aka 'bored' streak had taken a toll... I took the double stuff cream & compiled about 5 together then left it in the freezer for someone to find... hehe

The generics are just as tasty, started buying those after I saw Trump in a commercial :/ me no likey him


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Oreo Cookies with Peanut Butter Center*

Josey with my daughter's two dogs. She took the picture and said they looked like an Oreo with a Peanut Butter center

center.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> Josey with my daughter's two dogs. She took the picture and said they looked like an Oreo with a Peanut Butter
> 
> center.


Haha, this is so cute. Are those black & tan apbt's?


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy you enjoyed it - All three are rescues, so we don't know for sure.
Belle on the left was called a Rottie Mix
Josey the peanut butter called a Pit Mix - she conforms pretty close to APBT at 18 mo now she is 19" at shoulder and 49 lbs - and a goofy personality
Jazmine on the right was called a Rottie Shephard mix

I guess we will never know - all great dogs!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> Happy you enjoyed it - All three are rescues, so we don't know for sure.
> Belle on the left was called a Rottie Mix
> Josey the peanut butter called a Pit Mix - she conforms pretty close to APBT at 18 mo now she is 19" at shoulder and 49 lbs - and a goofy personality
> Jazmine on the right was called a Rottie Shephard mix
> ...


Show stoppas - lol. They really are beautiful, j/c was all.

I tried these new kind I found the other day that were DQ blizzard flavor NAS-T...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Niether
> 
> I like cheeze its, with Wild Turkey to Drink(In a mason jar) :cheers:


I LOVE Cheeze Its and Goldfish!

My fave are both lol! I buy both packs from walmart for $2.50. I think it's an okay price, better not tell Jasper though or i'd be in for it. He'd be like "You Coulda Been Spendin' Dat 2 Dollorz On ME!" :rofl:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys have been making me crave oreo's for days. I had to go buy some. lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> You guys have been making me crave oreo's for days. I had to go buy some. lol.


mmmmmmm....


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

This is going to sound pretty sick..in till you try it.....BUT have you ever had oreo's dunked in WATER?! bc they taste EXACTLY the same as if they were dunked in milk...my nephew (he's 5) gave me one like two weeks ago bc he confused my water with his cup of milk (spongebob was on) and then REALIZED it after...and gave it to me and didn't say anything, and it was good!! lactose intolerant? try with water! lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

what about the oreo ice cream?
mmmmmmmmmmm
and i tell you what, whenever Mr.Softee comes around my thing is cookie crunch sprinkled on vanilla ( or choc/vanilla swirl)
got off sprinkles the day i tried cookie crunch, never went back.

check this out!!!!!!









*I make something similar to this for my gf whenever her "monthly friend" comes by for a visit.*


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> You guys have been making me crave oreo's for days. I had to go buy some. lol.


LoL, I got myself craving them at work.



NinaThePitbull said:


> what about the oreo ice cream?
> mmmmmmmmmmm
> and i tell you what, whenever Mr.Softee comes around my thing is cookie crunch sprinkled on vanilla ( or choc/vanilla swirl)
> got off sprinkles the day i tried cookie crunch, never went back.
> ...


I am so going to buy those klondikes & what kind of milkshake concoction is that?!?! Yum


----------

